# Sorry, dont know where to put this so here goes.....



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Has anyone out there ever ordered wheels/tires through www.tirerack.com? Just wondering how good they were. If they were any good at all.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah... I ordered my tires (Sumitomo HTRZ II) through Tirerack.com... I had no problems... fast shipping... they've got like four warehouses from where they ship their rims/tires from... it took about two business days for the tires to get to my front door... I live in Jersey so I chose to get the tires shipped from their Delaware warehouse... I ordered on a Thursday and recieved the tires that Monday afternoon. Very reliable company. Cheaps prices also... especially on tires.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

yeah i order my tires through they were on clearance for like 250 for all 4 it was such a good deal they came in within like 2 days of placing my order, there were no problems what so ever


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

yeah, I actually ordered a couple full sets of tires from them once... no problems, they came pretty fast.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

thanks for the info. I may go thru them. Thanks again.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

nothing in perticular, just something a little better than stock wheels. Something more like summer tires and keep stock wheels for winter tires.
U got something??


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

I acually just ordered recently from BOTH Tirerack.com and Discounttiredirect.com. Overall I like Tirerack much better. It took for my tires 4 days to get to me (over the weekend!!!). Discount tire....like 2+ weeks...they actually just got here on Monday. Also they tirerack web info that they send you is much more informative. Discount tire makes you pretty much look for answers like....Where the hell is my order?, etc. The only down side to Tirerack is that you have to pay for shipping while Discount is FREE. But you'll have a long wait that's for sure.

P.S. The last time my buddy ordered tires from Discounttire they charged his credit card TWICE!!! So he had to call them and straighten it out...as well as his bank.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Get the prices off of tirerack.com and go to American tire company, they will match the prices, they may charge you the same price with shipping. 
It worked for me and I had a place to mount, rotate, insure, and complain to, if anything ever goes wrong.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

*Wheels*

I just bought a set of 15x7 Kosei K1's from a guy out of California. He had another set last time I talked to him. The other set was silver I belive. They were 415.00 plus shipping. E-mail me if you want his e-mail address. The guy was very profesional, I trust him.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Thanks but I'm not a real big fan of those.


----------

